# ***metal casting***



## eng.alkurd (20 يونيو 2007)

لكل محبي التصنيع هدية من المهندس الفلسطيني


----------



## فتوح (20 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على الكتاب المرفق وهدية مقبولة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed nasr (23 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG-COOL (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على الكتاب المرفق وهدية مقبولة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Loverone (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,,

جزاك الله خيراً ,وأعانك على فعل الخير ,:15:


----------



## islam2a (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الملف الرائع


----------



## الساحق الماحق (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الكتاب رائع ومفيد 

جزاك الله خير


----------

